# Fishing films



## Craig1128 (Nov 13, 2006)

Hi,
I am working on another edition of my 'At The Fishing' dvd series and I am looking for recordings filmed at sea on trips on different types of commercial fishing boats. 

If you are interested please get in touch on a private message please.

Thanks,
Craig

Orkney.


----------

